# BEROXpert SuperFLEX finishing blade hits the USA at All-Wall.com



## beroXpert (Oct 10, 2014)

Hello everybody, 
good NEWS for drywallers and finishers.
The BEROXpert SuperFLEX finishing/smoothing blade is now available at All-Wall.com your favorite drywall tool online store.http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Taping-Knives-Stainless-Steel/
Just order and get your job done so easy.

BEROXpert
Simply Better Tools


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

we don't make that much $$$$$$$


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

Ask all wall to include a usage video so we can see them in action. Maybe make one yourself and then ask them.


----------



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

We have a video on our site.

http://csrbuilding.ca/product/bero-expert-finishing-blades/

Regardless where you buy this, its an amazing tool. I understand that its hard to get past the sticker shock, but our customers swear by it and say its well worth the cost.

Brad Kennedy
[email protected]


----------



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

*Sheetrock tools*

Canadian Members - www.csrbuilding.ca now has SHEETROCK TOOLS

Brad Kennedy
[email protected]


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

Just bought a 14 and a 24 inch from all wall no handle. That video was convincing.


----------



## gotmud (Mar 21, 2011)

Brian said:


> We have a video on our site.
> 
> http://csrbuilding.ca/product/bero-expert-finishing-blades/
> 
> ...


The video seems to indicate they are for plaster, will the work for drywall as well?


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

I been trying to get hold of these in Aus I found a suplier around the corner but they are ginning around


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian (Apr 9, 2014)

I apologize! I did not mean to post our SHEETROCK Tool announcement on BeroXperts / All-Walls post. 

thanks, Brad


----------

